# Tatty Pull Handles Cured (Cheers Les!)



## kayone

As I had a spare bit of time this weekend I decided to leather up the old tatty looking interior pull handles on the TT.

Bought a couple of perfectly cut leather strips from Les (on here) and followed the instructions included and the results are great.. and matches the interior very well.

As you can see they were pretty weathered before had so definately needed some attention.










Kit in place!










And the final result..


----------



## nilrem

kayone said:


> As I had a spare bit of time this weekend I decided to leather up the old tatty looking interior pull handles on the TT.
> 
> Bought a couple of perfectly cut leather strips from Les (on here) and followed the instructions included and the results are great.. and matches the interior very well.
> 
> As you can see they were pretty weathered before had so definately needed some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit in place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final result..


Looking good , I've got this job to do on my to do list , u know if 'Les' has anymore to sell ?

Thanks


----------



## kayone

nilrem said:


> Looking good , I've got this job to do on my to do list , u know if 'Les' has anymore to sell ?
> 
> Thanks


I bought mine fairly recently to be honest, so I'd assume so. Drop him a PM


----------



## les

Nice job mate and I think you will agree not a difficult job to do at all and you don't even have to remove the handles to fit them.  BTW I make them to order at just £8 a pair inc first class P&P simple to follow fitting instructions. I must be mad :x


----------



## peter-ss

That looks much better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It looks like a cat's been using your original handle as a scratch post!


----------



## holla_j

Due to being new on here it won't let me PM you Les but could I buy a set please?

Thankyou, James


----------



## JimSavo

Is black the only colour available?


----------



## les

JimSavo said:


> Is black the only colour available?


I only do black as I can't match all colours sorry and at £8 a pair inc first class P&P plus fitting instructions I am making very little out of them.


----------



## les

PM sent with email ady,



holla_j said:


> Due to being new on here it won't let me PM you Les but could I buy a set please?
> 
> Thankyou, James


----------



## kayone

peter-ss said:


> That looks much better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It looks like a cat's been using your original handle as a scratch post!


Ha, does indeed!

I have no idea how they managed to get in that state as I've only owned the car about 3 weeks! But still, was something that needed a fix as the rest of the interior is pristine.

(upto 2 now Les! when you hit 10 I'm starting commission! )


----------



## les

kayone said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks much better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It looks like a cat's been using your original handle as a scratch post!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, does indeed!
> 
> I have no idea how they managed to get in that state as I've only owned the car about 3 weeks! But still, was something that needed a fix as the rest of the interior is pristine.
> 
> (upto 2 now Les! when you hit 10 I'm starting commission! )
Click to expand...

3 paid so far so a long way to go to hit commission :lol:


----------



## les

All sets of handle covers were sent out first class at 3pm this afternoon. Any issues, problems or advice etc then PM me. Lets see some pic's when you have fitted them both before and after. Thanks.


----------



## mlingram

Another PM sent to you Les. Great Mod and a bargain price


----------



## les

Thanks for all the PMs guys and I am glad you are all pleased with them. I sent them all via first class post yesterday so if you haven't got your that's the PO for you but I am sure they will turn up in the next few days. Now lets see those before and after pic's. would be interesting to see who had the tattiest handles before you did the covers :lol:
I make them to order so can always do more if anybody still wants them. My leather supplier things I am smoking it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Rich79

Hi Les, I was going to PM you but it won't let me as I'm a new member! I would like to buy a set of your leather pull handle covers if you could get in touch. Cheers


----------



## les

I have PMd you mate.


Rich79 said:


> Hi Les, I was going to PM you but it won't let me as I'm a new member! I would like to buy a set of your leather pull handle covers if you could get in touch. Cheers


----------



## JimSavo

I ordered a kit today.

Thanks Les.


----------



## les

Cheers, to those who ordered over the last 2 days they will be posted today. 



JimSavo said:


> I ordered a kit today.
> 
> Thanks Les.


----------



## les

All covers sent today first class post so Postman Pat willing you should have them by Tuesday :roll:


----------



## fmlg

One more happy costumer!  
Cheers


----------



## les

Glad to hear it mate. Have you fitted them now?



fmlg said:


> One more happy costumer!
> Cheers


----------



## Charlie

Still need to fit mine Grandma   :-*

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> Still need to fit mine Grandma   :-*
> 
> Charlie


I didn't even know you had any or I just forgot :lol:


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

They look good.

Sent you a PM Les


----------



## les

PM replied to.  


Roger Irrelevant said:


> They look good.
> 
> Sent you a PM Les


----------



## Charlie

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to fit mine Grandma   :-*
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you had any or I just forgot :lol:
Click to expand...

You gave ne a set last year, I have had them ages and am planning to fit this weekend, although it may be too bloody cold and I am already putting my new wheels on and changing the bootlid.

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to fit mine Grandma   :-*
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you had any or I just forgot :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave ne a set last year, I have had them ages and am planning to fit this weekend, although it may be too bloody cold and I am already putting my new wheels on and changing the bootlid.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Get em on ya big wooz its only a 20min job, man up :roll:


----------



## mkw007

I'll take a set off you please. PM on the way 8)


----------



## kayone

mkw007 said:


> I'll take a set off you please. PM on the way 8)


Also from chesterfield 

What colours your TT? Will keep an eye out


----------



## les

mkw007 said:


> I'll take a set off you please. PM on the way 8)


PM replied to.


----------



## les

mkw007 said:


> I'll take a set off you please. PM on the way 8)


Posted today first class post


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi Les,
Managed to fit your leather pull handles at the weekend  what a difference it makes to the "cat scratch post" that i had :lol: excellent quality and the grain of the leather is an exact match to the interior  
cheers Nick


----------



## les

Nice one Nick. They sure do look good and I am glad you are delighted with them. I don't think I am charging enough for them. :roll:



ChallonaTTer said:


> Hi Les,
> Managed to fit your leather pull handles at the weekend  what a difference it makes to the "cat scratch post" that i had :lol: excellent quality and the grain of the leather is an exact match to the interior
> cheers Nick


----------



## Baxterianism

Les, Can you make a set for me please? I take it you want payment via Paypal?

Im new on here so no PM but Id love a set. Could you email me?

My email address is my username @hotmail.com

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## les

Email sent with payment etc details.



Baxterianism said:


> Les, Can you make a set for me please? I take it you want payment via Paypal?
> 
> Im new on here so no PM but Id love a set. Could you email me?
> 
> My email address is my username @hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon


----------



## paul_cymru

Have you considered/would you consider cutting some out of black Alcantara?

If so, I'd be very interested.

If not, I'll probably order some leather ones sooner or later


----------



## AfterHouR

Hi Les

They look great can you do me a set too please

sales(at)allgoodideas(dot)co(dot)uk

Regards
Simon


----------



## les

paul_cymru said:


> Have you considered/would you consider cutting some out of black Alcantara?
> 
> If so, I'd be very interested.
> 
> If not, I'll probably order some leather ones sooner or later


One of our members fitted my leather ones back to front and said it was perfect for the the sued type look if thats what you are looking for however I can't guarantee it.


----------



## les

AfterHouR said:


> Hi Les
> 
> They look great can you do me a set too please
> 
> sales(at)allgoodideas(dot)co(dot)uk
> 
> Regards
> Simon


Hi Simon, I will email you my PayPal details etc.

Les.


----------



## les

3 more sets posted out today first class. God what a service I provide. :lol:


----------



## les

I am going away for a few days tomorrow and wont be back till Friday. Anybody wanting handle covers please note. Those who have paid me today will have them sent out tomorrow first class post.
Thanks.


----------



## stavnshell

Job done. Needed some trimming to fit but I am happy with the end product. I used UHU instead of Evo Stick and had to be prompt in getting the leatherette into place as it sets quickly, and it was raining! Thanks Les.


----------



## les

stavnshell said:


> Job done. Needed some trimming to fit but I am happy with the end product. I used UHU instead of Evo Stick and had to be prompt in getting the leatherette into place as it sets quickly, and it was raining! Thanks Les.


Looks a neat job you have done. Not so difficult to fit and saves having to remove the door cards which can be a pain I hear. I have to make the covers slightly longer as the handles can vary in length from car to car by a few millimeters. You don't have to do much trimming just a little around the bottom the top should fit perfectly fine. Just follow the instructions and they should be a doddle to fit.


----------



## gvij

Just PMed you, no hurry on pull handle covers, only thing is Im in Dublin, happy to pay any difference in post thanks.


----------



## les

gvij said:


> Just PMed you, no hurry on pull handle covers, only thing is Im in Dublin, happy to pay any difference in post thanks.


Replied.


----------



## ExAudiSi

Hi Les,

Are you still making these?
The last post is a few months old, but I could do with a set for SWMBO's new TT.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## ragnar

Me too!


----------



## dsalter

I just joined the TTforum today. I am interested in buying a pair of these door handles please Les. Can you get in touch?


----------



## les

Yep still doing them for those interested. £8 a pair inc easy to fit instructions and posted in a jiffy bag with first class post.


----------



## ExAudiSi

Hi Les,

I would like a pair of these please but as a newbie, I don't seem to be able to pm you.
Please can you send me payment details and I will send the payment.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## les

PMs sent and all handle covers dispatched yesterday.


----------



## les

I am still able to supply these if anybody else would like a set. £8 inc easy to fit instructions and first class P&P.


----------



## TTstang

Hi Les can I have a kit too please ?


----------



## bigdan

If you are still selling these kits can you pm details thanks


----------



## les

PM's sent guys.


----------



## TTstang

Money sent !


----------



## les

TTstang said:


> Money sent !


Received, will be posted today first class post.
Thanks.


----------



## Marco34

Think I may have to invest in these too. I'l let you know Les..


----------



## bigdan

payment also sent


----------



## Ian_W

Hi Les,

Can you PM me payment details please.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Chris R

Les
Would be grateful if you could send details to get a pair of th Pull handle covers as well
Cheers
Chris


----------



## les

bigdan said:


> payment also sent


Received, will post over the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## les

All PMs and posts replied to via PM.


----------



## Ian_W

Payment sent.

Cheers


----------



## les

Ian_W said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Cheers


Received, will post over the weekend.


----------



## cowboybebop

Mines also ordered


----------



## les

cowboybebop said:


> Mines also ordered


Yep got it they will be posted first class over the weekend.
Thanks.


----------



## TTstang

Thanks received today!!   Put them on tomorrow!


----------



## les

TTstang said:


> Thanks received today!!   Put them on tomorrow!


Hope you fitted them without much of a problem. How about a pic or three


----------



## AdamG

Hi Les,

Can you pm payment details to me please - I can't seam to pm you.

Thanks.


----------



## les

AdamG said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Can you pm payment details to me please - I can't seam to pm you.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## TT DWN UNDER

Hi Les,
Can you post to Oz? Hope so, PM sent...


----------



## les

TT DWN UNDER said:


> Hi Les,
> Can you post to Oz? Hope so, PM sent...


Of course mate. PM returned. Will be sent airmail.


----------



## les

Another 2 sets posted first class today. All paid for covers have now been sent.


----------



## jamman

How did you get on with Royal Mail Les ?


----------



## Nick 225TT

les said:


> Another 2 sets posted first class today. All paid for covers have now been sent.


Thanks Les I will put up photos when I get & do mine 

Update they arrived thanks I will order some glue and fit them soon thanks


----------



## les

jamman said:


> How did you get on with Royal Mail Les ?


A complete waste of time mate and to add insult to injury I sent an item I sold to somebody for £110 recorded delivery and guess what the PO have LOST IT .:x Did you know the PO are saying with recorded delivery the fact they don't have a signed for receipt does not mean they have not delivered an item :? WTF are we paying for recorded delivery for then? I have put a claim in but the max I can get back is £47 if I get that and it will take weeks if not months. I had to provide so much info to them its untrue everything but my inside leg measurement. These cowboys are making a nice tidy profit now I hear well no fecking wonder.  In future its a courier for anything over £50 that I might send. :roll:


----------



## TTstang

Hi just a quick pic of one of my door pull handles recovered! 
Thanks Les.


----------



## les

TTstang said:


> Hi just a quick pic of one of my door pull handles recovered!
> Thanks Les.


Your welcome mate and looks 8) Not so difficult to fit hey and no door cards to remove to fit them. Glad you are pleased with them. 

Les.


----------



## les

The last of the orders paid for were dispatched yesterday. I have sent these covers to Greece, Australia, Ireland, France, Germany and a few others I have forgot.


----------



## lordlee

Hi Les 
I would also like to order a set but as a newbie I cant PM you. Can you get in touch with your contact details please?


----------



## les

lordlee said:


> Hi Les
> I would also like to order a set but as a newbie I cant PM you. Can you get in touch with your contact details please?


Details sent via PM.


----------



## numb3r9

Les, can you PM me details too please, I could use a set.


----------



## les

numb3r9 said:


> Les, can you PM me details too please, I could use a set.


PM sent.


----------



## les

2 more sets have just been paid for. I will post tomorrow first class postage.
Thanks.


----------



## Pppricey

les said:


> 2 more sets have just been paid for. I will post tomorrow first class postage.
> Thanks.


Can I get a set sent out tomoz? Lol I'm jumpin on the chain. If you could send me your details so I can pay! Please!


----------



## les

Pppricey said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more sets have just been paid for. I will post tomorrow first class postage.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a set sent out tomoz? Lol I'm jumpin on the chain. If you could send me your details so I can pay! Please!
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## benno82

Hi Les, if you could do a set for me as well i'd be grateful. Cheers


----------



## les

benno82 said:


> Hi Les, if you could do a set for me as well i'd be grateful. Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## ChimpTT

Hi Les

Another newbie here who would like to order a set. Please message me with your details so I can send payment.

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## les

ChimpTT said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Another newbie here who would like to order a set. Please message me with your details so I can send payment.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Lee


PM sent.


----------



## les

Lee & John your sets have been posted today first class. 
Thanks.


----------



## les

Just got enough leather for a few more sets until I buy some more leather so if anybody wants some be quick.


----------



## Pppricey

les said:


> Just got enough leather for a few more sets until I buy some more leather so if anybody wants some be quick.


Received today! Legend! Thanks les


----------



## ChimpTT

Many thanks Les


----------



## les

Just have a couple of leather handle covers left if anybody wants any £8 a set in first class post.


----------



## M18 POG

Hi les as someone else said I'm new on here and would take a set of these off your hands for my one as mine are really tatty.

Thanks


----------



## les

M18 POG said:


> Hi les as someone else said I'm new on here and would take a set of these off your hands for my one as mine are really tatty.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## les

Just 2 sets left at the moment if anybody else would like some £8 a set inc first class post with easy to fit instructions.


----------



## RKJA

Hi Les, I'm interested in a set if you still have one left.


----------



## nelson76

Hi Les, i'd be interested in purchasing a set if you have some left or from your next batch if you make some up, if you can pm me the details it would be very much appreciated.

Happy days, Neil


----------



## les

Sorry guys death in the family will get back to you ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## les

PMs sent to the 2 above. Anybody else want some as I have just bought a little more leather.
Cheers.
Les.


----------



## andyTT180

I must say these leather handles are really good quality had mine fitted for over 2 years now and they still look great (as long as you use a decent adhesive) 

Best cheap mod on my TT by far


----------



## les

andyTT180 said:


> I must say these leather handles are really good quality had mine fitted for over 2 years now and they still look great (as long as you use a decent adhesive)
> 
> Best cheap mod on my TT by far


Thanks Andy, I have had mine fitted a year or so longer and they still look like the day I fitted them. I recommend Evo-stick time bond contact adhesive to fit them. No removing of door cards or the handles themselves which makes the job so much easier when compared to others you can buy and at half the price plus they look so much more OEM.


----------



## Bre-TT

Hi Les, another newly here. Could you PM me with details please as I'm interested in a set. Thanks.


----------



## Bre-TT

thanks for the PM. Paypal done )


----------



## les

Vauxhall Thru & Thru said:


> thanks for the PM. Paypal done )


A set will be posted tomorrow mate.


----------



## les

3 more sets sent today to all those who have paid me. Thanks


----------



## Ian_W

As soon as I get around to buying an ice Lolly for the stick I will be fitting mine


----------



## les

Ian_W said:


> As soon as I get around to buying an ice Lolly for the stick I will be fitting mine


If you can't find a lolly stick use a £20 note :lol:


----------



## RKJA

Hi Les,
Pull handle covers received.
Many thanks.


----------



## les

RKJA said:


> Hi Les,
> Pull handle covers received.
> Many thanks.


Your welcome mate. now just get them fitted as per the instructions provided they will make a world of difference to your door pull handles but will show up any scratched alloy handle fixing covers :roll:


----------



## les

2 more sets sent yesterday first class post. let me know when they arrive safely guys. Thanks.


----------



## bravman

Hi Les. I could do with a set too, please. I'll need PM- ing as I'm new.

Thanks.


----------



## les

bravman said:


> Hi Les. I could do with a set too, please. I'll need PM- ing as I'm new.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent with payment details. £8 a set inc first class postage and easy to fit fitting instructions.

Cheers

Les.


----------



## Bre-TT

Mine have arrived, Thankyou. Hopefully I'll get to fit them this weekend


----------



## les

Vauxhall Thru & Thru said:


> Mine have arrived, Thankyou. Hopefully I'll get to fit them this weekend


Easy enough to do mate just follow the provided guide. Takes just around 10 mins for each handle.


----------



## bravman

Got mine too thanks Les.


----------



## les

bravman said:


> Got mine too thanks Les.


YVW mate. Thanks.


----------



## davied

Hi Les - another newbie here.... Can you please PM me details on how to order?

Cheers


----------



## Marco34

Fitted mine at the weekend. Very easy and a great result. They look so much better.

Thanks Les.


----------



## les

davied said:


> Hi Les - another newbie here.... Can you please PM me details on how to order?
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Fitted mine at the weekend. Very easy and a great result. They look so much better.
> 
> Thanks Les.


YVW Mark, I guess if you can fit them anybody can mate :wink: 
I still have a few sets here if anybody else want some. £8 a set inc first class P&P and easy to fit instructions. Less than half the price of eBay ones and easier to fit. Everybody should have a set and they look very OEM when fitted as all report.


----------



## davied

Thanks Les - payment (and confirmation email) sent

Cheers


----------



## les

Three more sets sold today will be posted tomorrow morning guys.


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Three more sets sold today will be posted tomorrow morning guys.


The phrase - "These are flying off the shelves" should be used. :lol:


----------



## davied

Handles arrived this morning - fantastic service thanks very much Les


----------



## les

davied said:


> Handles arrived this morning - fantastic service thanks very much Les


YVW mate. I either send same day or the following day first class as I know how much people hate having to wait for things when they have paid for them. Some people take forever but not me. Now get em fitted and enjoy the improved result.


----------



## Nick 225TT

Thanks Les Finally got round to fitting mine
and heres photos to show as promised
before I started








degreased with isopropanol to get the muck off and weged a woden brush under the black trim to open the gap








glued in place cable ties will be removed when the glue has set
















look OK lots better than before :mrgreen:


----------



## les

Looks much better now mate. If you use contact adhesive you have no need to put anything on them to hold them in place. I fitted mine with Evo-Stick timebond a few years ago now and they are still as good as new.



Nick 225TT said:


> Thanks Les Finally got round to fitting mine
> and heres photos to show as promised
> before I started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> degreased with isopropanol to get the muck off and weged a woden brush under the black trim to open the gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glued in place cable ties will be removed when the glue has set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look OK lots better than before :mrgreen:


----------



## les

2 more sets posted off this morning first class post £8 a set. I currently only have 3 pairs left at the moment until I purchase more leather to make them. If anybody wants a set PM me ASAP.


----------



## les

Another set posted this afternoon just 2 sets left now and it will be a while before i get more leather to make more so be quick if you want a set.


----------



## BaueruTc

Looking forward to these arriving! That will be an other little job ticked off the to do list!


----------



## les

BaueruTc said:


> Looking forward to these arriving! That will be an other little job ticked off the to do list!


Already posted and sent first class.


----------



## BaueruTc

Arrived safe and sound cheers!


----------



## les

BaueruTc said:


> Arrived safe and sound cheers!


Good to hear.
Just the one set left if anybody wants them but be quick as it will be a little while until I get more leather for these. PM me if interested just £8 set inc first class P&P and easy to fit instructions, door cards do not need to be removed to fit unlike many.


----------



## t'mill

Mine arrived yesterday Les, cheers buddy. Not fitted them yet, but looking forward to the finished article.


----------



## cr4igj tt

that's mine paid for.

cheers les


----------



## les

cr4igj tt said:


> that's mine paid for.
> 
> cheers les


And sent today first class post. 

Just the one set left now guys as I have found enough leather I didn't know I had to make one more set. Then it will be a while until I buy some more. We have sold these on eBay for £12 a set so get them while you can at just £8 inc P&P. :wink:


----------



## les

Last set of these handle covers just sold. Will be a little while before I have some more leather to make them. Anybody still wanting a set let me know ASAP and I will get the leather sooner rather than later. Thanks.


----------



## bouncer

hi les.... I'm new on here..! And ive just seen your door handle mod, can I have a kit off you please..? My email address is [email protected] if you want to reach me on that, or PM me..! Cheers ;-)


----------



## les

bouncer said:


> hi les.... I'm new on here..! And ive just seen your door handle mod, can I have a kit off you please..? My email address is [email protected] if you want to reach me on that, or PM me..! Cheers ;-)


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## peter-ss

I think Les deserves a commendation for the number of new people that his door handle covers have attracted to the forum!


----------



## les

peter-ss said:


> I think Les deserves a commendation for the number of new people that his door handle covers have attracted to the forum!


 :lol: :roll:  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hollowman

Les, did you manage to get more leather in?

Quite fancy a set. I was going to get the OSIR carbon handles to replace my tatty OEM ones, but there's a lot of faff taking them apart, not to mention the £170 for the handles.


----------



## aaron_tt

Hiya, id like a set of these please, could you pm me


----------



## les

Yes I have just got more leather just not had much time recently. £8 a set inc first class P&P I will PM you guys above with my details etc. Anybody else wanting some just drop me a PM or post on here.

Cheers.


----------



## t'mill

One the best mods you can do people. Fitted mine yesterday and what an improvement. Cheers Les!


----------



## buddylove

les said:


> Yes I have just got more leather just not had much time recently. £8 a set inc first class P&P I will PM you guys above with my details etc. Anybody else wanting some just drop me a PM or post on here.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Les,

I'd like a set of these please, can't PM yet as newbie

Cheers


----------



## les

t'mill said:


> One the best mods you can do people. Fitted mine yesterday and what an improvement. Cheers Les!


TU! what took you so long :lol:


----------



## les

t'mill said:


> One the best mods you can do people. Fitted mine yesterday and what an improvement. Cheers Les!


----------



## les

buddylove said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have just got more leather just not had much time recently. £8 a set inc first class P&P I will PM you guys above with my details etc. Anybody else wanting some just drop me a PM or post on here.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> I'd like a set of these please, can't PM yet as newbie
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## oz_p

I'd be interested in a set, my handles are really bad, do you have a pic of them installed Les??


----------



## daztheblue1976

finally got round to fitting my leather door handle covers, look the biz cheers les


----------



## daztheblue1976

oz_p said:


> I'd be interested in a set, my handles are really bad, do you have a pic of them installed Les??


just posted a pic of mine which i have just put on this morning


----------



## les

oz_p said:


> I'd be interested in a set, my handles are really bad, do you have a pic of them installed Les??


Check out the very first post on this thread.


----------



## oz_p

Great thanks guys, they look miles better than what I currently have, i'll def take a set Les 

Are they easy to fit, is it just a case of glueing them on?


----------



## t'mill

les said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> 
> One the best mods you can do people. Fitted mine yesterday and what an improvement. Cheers Les!
> 
> 
> 
> TU! what took you so long :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, I know! I've had them for weeks.


----------



## les

oz_p said:


> Great thanks guys, they look miles better than what I currently have, i'll def take a set Les
> 
> Are they easy to fit, is it just a case of glueing them on?


Very easy to fit a blind man with no hands could fit set no problem :lol: 
Glue, warp around with some slight trimming due to slight variances in handles lengths etc and they are done. I send out easy to fit instructions with each set.


----------



## oz_p

Thanks Les PM replied to


----------



## locostseven

Hi Les
Cant for the life of me work out how to PM you on this forum so could you PM me with details of how to pay you for the leather handle covers.
Cheers
Carl.


----------



## les

locostseven said:


> Hi Les
> Cant for the life of me work out how to PM you on this forum so could you PM me with details of how to pay you for the leather handle covers.
> Cheers
> Carl.


PM sent.

All those who paid me over the weekend, I posted your covers at 4-30pm today first class post. Thanks.


----------



## locostseven

Hi Les

Have sent you money via paypal, now couldn't work out how to repy to PM!!! 

Carl.


----------



## les

locostseven said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Have sent you money via paypal, now couldn't work out how to repy to PM!!!
> 
> Carl.


Thanks,
Set posted today at 3-15pm first class post

Cheers


----------



## SteveAngry

Hi Les. New to the forum and wondering if you could PM me so I can buy some of your handle covers.

I assume you ship to the US?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry

daztheblue1976 said:


> finally got round to fitting my leather door handle covers, look the biz cheers les


Where do you get those metal TT button covers?

Steve


----------



## les

SteveAngry said:


> Hi Les. New to the forum and wondering if you could PM me so I can buy some of your handle covers.
> 
> I assume you ship to the US?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, Yes I will send them to the US with increased postage of course, PM sent.


----------



## SteveAngry

Payment sent!

Thanks Les!

Steve


----------



## les

SteveAngry said:


> Payment sent!
> 
> Thanks Les!
> 
> Steve


Received and ready to post tomorrow Steve Thanks.


----------



## daztheblue1976

SteveAngry said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally got round to fitting my leather door handle covers, look the biz cheers les
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get those metal TT button covers?
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve there from eBay there's a set on there now if you
Type audi tt engraved in the search bar you should see the listing


----------



## SteveAngry

daztheblue1976 said:


> SteveAngry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally got round to fitting my leather door handle covers, look the biz cheers les
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get those metal TT button covers?
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve there from eBay there's a set on there now if you
> Type audi tt engraved in the search bar you should see the listing
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Hollowman

Payment just sent Les.

Cheers.


----------



## les

Hollowman said:


> Payment just sent Les.
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers, will be sent out tomorrow first class post.


----------



## Hollowman

Received mine today Les. Thanks again :-D


----------



## SteveAngry

Got mine last night. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## les

Good news guys, now lets get them fitted by the weekend.


----------



## FerryScoob

Hi Les,

I am also new to the forum so cant send you a PM. If you send me one with your email address I will paypal you the funds for the pull handle covers.

Regards,
Barry.


----------



## lizttx

Hi Les,
Im a newbie,
can you pm your details so I can get a set of the grab handle covers.
thanks in advance.


----------



## luke88

Hi les
Pm sent.

Thanks.


----------



## les

All PMs sent with details as requested.


----------



## mhoggan

Al have a set if you still have them? am new aswell so cant pm you mate


----------



## JoeG2k

Oooh me too, please!
it's the one part of my interior that bugs me...

i looked at some covers on ebay but they look a bit naff, and loose fitting. These are just glued over the top of the originals?


----------



## Hollowman

Fitted mine yesterday and they tidy up the handles a treat. Very OEM looking.

As Les states, make sure you use evostik timebond, perfect stuff for fitting them.


----------



## les

JoeG2k said:


> Oooh me too, please!
> it's the one part of my interior that bugs me...
> 
> i looked at some covers on ebay but they look a bit naff, and loose fitting. These are just glued over the top of the originals?


All PMs sent.
You simply warp them around your handles so no need to remove the door cards which are a right pain to remove and replace I hear.


----------



## les

Hollowman said:


> Fitted mine yesterday and they tidy up the handles a treat. Very OEM looking.
> 
> As Les states, make sure you use evostik timebond, perfect stuff for fitting them.


Cheers mate and I think you will agree very easy to fit just follow the instructions supplied.


----------



## JoeG2k

les said:


> Hollowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine yesterday and they tidy up the handles a treat. Very OEM looking.
> 
> As Les states, make sure you use evostik timebond, perfect stuff for fitting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate and I think you will agree very easy to fit just follow the instructions supplied.
Click to expand...

I'm looking at a 65gram tube of the stuff.
That should be plenty right?


----------



## les

JoeG2k said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine yesterday and they tidy up the handles a treat. Very OEM looking.
> 
> As Les states, make sure you use evostik timebond, perfect stuff for fitting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate and I think you will agree very easy to fit just follow the instructions supplied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at a 65gram tube of the stuff.
> That should be plenty right?
Click to expand...

More than enough.


----------



## JoeG2k

les said:


> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a 65gram tube of the stuff.
> That should be plenty right?
> 
> 
> 
> More than enough.
Click to expand...

Excellent, just ordered a tube.
And I paypal'd you last night aswell.

Cheers.


----------



## les

JoeG2k said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a 65gram tube of the stuff.
> That should be plenty right?
> 
> 
> 
> More than enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, just ordered a tube.
> And I paypal'd you last night aswell.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Yep got it. They will be sent later today or tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## les

JoeG2k said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a 65gram tube of the stuff.
> That should be plenty right?
> 
> 
> 
> More than enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, just ordered a tube.
> And I paypal'd you last night aswell.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Posted today at 3pm via first class post. 

Les.


----------



## mhoggan

Cheers les, thats th payment sent, pm me if av done it wrong which could be a possibility :?


----------



## les

mhoggan said:


> Cheers les, thats th payment sent, pm me if av done it wrong which could be a possibility :?


Yep seems OK. I will try and get a set in the post tomorrow if not it will be Saturday.

Cheers

Les.


----------



## SteveMaybury

Mine have been on for several months and are still going strong; vast improvement. I personally found a strip of black electrical tape down the 'seam' finished it off nicely, as it was starting to come away a little and my fingers were catching the leather when I grabbed the handle.

This may well have been down to my shoddy application in the first place, but the tape definitely helped.


----------



## les

SteveMaybury said:


> Mine have been on for several months and are still going strong; vast improvement. I personally found a strip of black electrical tape down the 'seam' finished it off nicely, as it was starting to come away a little and my fingers were catching the leather when I grabbed the handle.
> 
> This may well have been down to my shoddy application in the first place, but the tape definitely helped.


Not sure what glue you used but I recommend Evo-stick Timebond and fitted mine quite some years ago now and they have stayed firmly put, no peeling or coming away at the seams at all. Many report the same to me after a number of years use and BTW my car is my daily drive.


----------



## JoeG2k

Just fitted my covers yesterday. The recommended glue does indeed appear to give a good firm fixing...
I applied to both surfaces (handle and cover) but ended up with what I would describe as 'glue bogies' on the handle. When I applied the cover they are still slightly apparent, but I can live with it.

Second cover, I only applied glue to the back of the cover, which prevents the 'glue bogies' and still seems to have adhered well. Hopefully it will last.

Think I might steal the electrical tape down the seam idea. I would have taken a bit longer over getting it to butt together neatly around the back but it was bloody freezing yesterday and I was in something of a hurry :lol:

Thinking I might have to do something about those scratched aluminium handle covers as well now....


----------



## les

JoeG2k said:


> Just fitted my covers yesterday. The recommended glue does indeed appear to give a good firm fixing...
> I applied to both surfaces (handle and cover) but ended up with what I would describe as 'glue bogies' on the handle. When I applied the cover they are still slightly apparent, but I can live with it.
> 
> Second cover, I only applied glue to the back of the cover, which prevents the 'glue bogies' and still seems to have adhered well. Hopefully it will last.
> 
> Think I might steal the electrical tape down the seam idea. I would have taken a bit longer over getting it to butt together neatly around the back but it was bloody freezing yesterday and I was in something of a hurry :lol:
> 
> Thinking I might have to do something about those scratched aluminium handle covers as well now....


Yes Joe too much glue can create lumps so best spread thinly before fitting the covers. I have not needed to put tape down the back seam and they look as good now and are as firmly fixed as the day I fitted them over 3 years.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Shout out to Les for the excellent instructions for installing a pull handle cover. Using your instructions, it only took about 15-20 minutes to match-up my QS set with the pull handles, and that included the time necessary to translate the instructions from brit-english to texan.   



















I shall drink a pint in your honor today.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les

YVW mate and they certainly look 8) 
Glad you were able to get the English/Scouse to Texan Yank translation done as well :lol:
BTW a happy Thanksgiving to you. 



TTQ2K2 said:


> Shout out to Les for the excellent instructions for installing a pull handle cover. Using your instructions, it only took about 15-20 minutes to match-up my QS set with the pull handles, and that included the time necessary to translate the instructions from brit-english to texan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall drink a pint in your honor today.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les

Cheap Christmas presents anyone. £8 a set inc first class postage and easy to fit instructions.( no need to remove door cards)


----------



## Downunder55

Hi Les,

Looking for a set to be sent to Australia please ?

A little Chrissy pressie from me to me ..... :lol:


----------



## les

Downunder55 said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Looking for a set to be sent to Australia please ?
> 
> A little Chrissy pressie from me to me ..... :lol:


Not sure of the postage but add £2 making a nice round £10 a set to you.


----------



## Downunder55

Hi Les,

Couldn't find a way to reply to your PM, so gave up .... think I don't have enough posts or something.

Can you pls send me a PM with your paypal email address so I can send the funds pls

Regards

Barry


----------



## les

All PM's answered. with payment etc details. Thanks.


----------



## Cotters

Hi, I'm after a set of these please, mine are stratched to buggery.

Can't pm yet as I'm a new member, any chance you can pm me payment details, etc


----------



## les

PM sent.


Cotters said:


> Hi, I'm after a set of these please, mine are stratched to buggery.
> 
> Can't pm yet as I'm a new member, any chance you can pm me payment details, etc


----------



## Cotters

Payment sent, address attached to payment on PayPal


----------



## les

All handle covers sent this afternoon 2pm first class post. Thank you all.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Les,

many thanks- they arrived this morning. Excellent service!

For anyone else considering this, I was worried these would be very shiny cheap leather & need a lot of TLC to make them 'nice'. I was completely wrong. The leather is very fine & super soft + it has a beautiful look & feel to it. Sticking it onto a bit of plastic on an old car like a TT seems rather a waste :lol:

I wish other mods were as cheap and stylish as this.


----------



## les

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> many thanks- they arrived this morning. Excellent service!
> 
> For anyone else considering this, I was worried these would be very shiny cheap leather & need a lot of TLC to make them 'nice'. I was completely wrong. The leather is very fine & super soft + it has a beautiful look & feel to it. Sticking it onto a bit of plastic on an old car like a TT seems rather a waste :lol:
> 
> I wish other mods were as cheap and stylish as this.


Thank you and I am glad you like them so much.  When you compare to the ones on say eBay which to many look horrid and then the extra cost of them then these look very OEM and fit the look of the car. I also try to buy the most supple leather to give them that feel of quality. Thank you for your praise indeed. Why not post some pic's both before and after fitting to see the difference they make?

Les.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi,
in case anyone's interested below is a 'before' photo









And here's an 'after' photo.









Very easy to fit, just need to take a little care + do a trial run.
If the leather doesn't meet up at the back of the handle you can always use some black electrical tape for a 'smooth' feel but it's not needed visually.


----------



## les

Looking good and what an improvement over the OEM handles.  
Regarding the meeting of the ends of the leather covers sometimes there is a sight overlap and sometimes they can be a little short. Thats Audi for you unfortunately as not all handles seem the exact same thickness it seems. If the covers are a little short you can stretch the leather slightly or as you say run some tape down the back. However if you use Evo-Stock time bond contact adhesive you should find that even with a slight gap at the back they won't start to peel from the handles. Mine have been on a number of years now and the car used as my daily drive and there is no sign of them coming away and they look as good as the day I fitted them. 



lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi,
> in case anyone's interested below is a 'before' photo
> 
> 
> And here's an 'after' photo.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Very easy to fit, just need to take a little care + do a trial run.
> If the leather doesn't meet up at the back of the handle you can always use some black electrical tape for a 'smooth' feel but it's not needed visually.


----------



## Nimdy

Les, Can I order some of these as they look excellent and my door handles are not. I cannot seem to PM you as I have not been a member very long.

Regards, Russell


----------



## joeplease

Nimdy said:


> Les, Can I order some of these as they look excellent and my door handles are not. I cannot seem to PM you as I have not been a member very long.
> 
> Regards, Russell


ditto


----------



## Pugwash69

I haven't taken photos of my "les" grips but if you need an endorsement, my wife saw them and said "ah they look better".


----------



## les

All PMs sent. £8 a set including first class P&P (within the UK) and full easy to fit instructions. No need to remove door cards or the handles to fit these. They simply wrap around your originals and are glued around them. Very easy to fit as many will testify.


----------



## purpleprincess

joeplease said:


> Nimdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les, Can I order some of these as they look excellent and my door handles are not. I cannot seem to PM you as I have not been a member very long.
> 
> Regards, Russell
> 
> 
> 
> ditto
Click to expand...

Same here - mine look shabby - after a pair please Les.

Purpleprincess


----------



## forker

Hi, Les

me too, please; mine look like a dog chewed them so I'd like to buy a pair of covers.

I can't do pm either, same too-new-user reason. Please pm me and I'll do that.

regards


----------



## les

All PMs replied to. All those who paid me yesterday I posted the handle covers this afternoon first class post. Forker I got your payment today so I will post yours tomorrow.

Thanks all.

Les.


----------



## forker

Ta!


----------



## les

Forker and Sharon I have just posted your first class post. With a bit of luck you should get them Thursday PO willing.


----------



## les

Tabbi, yours are being posted out tomorrow.


----------



## adamperry27

ill have some too please les, pm your paypal details and i will send the payment. cheers


----------



## Nimdy

Received mine in the post today Les, thanks very much for the quick service, I hope to fit them this weekend weather dependant.


----------



## les

PM sent.


adamperry27 said:


> ill have some too please les, pm your paypal details and i will send the payment. cheers


----------



## les

Just picked up some more leather to make these so if anybody would like a set PM me £8 a set including first class P&p (within the UK) and easy to fit instructions (no need to remove the door cards or handles)


----------



## Kiwilife

Hi, I live in New Zealand, would you post me a set. If so please let me know how much the postage is and I will pay you.


----------



## Kiwilife

Hi, Thanks for the price, can you please let me know your Paypal details and email address. I will pay you and email you my address


----------



## les

*All covers have been posted which I send usually either the same day as payment or the following day.
I have now sent handle covers all around the world, USA, New Zealand, Australia, Malta, Spain to name but a few. The most I charge inc shipping is £10 but within the UK it is £8 a set. I have more leather so if anybody still wants a set let me know. Payment by PayPal for ease. 
Thanks
Les. *


----------



## gsullano

^^^

Hi Les,

I cant PM as Im only a casual poster but a long time reader, but will you ship to Canada?

I notice you noted above no more than 10, but I just want to make sure.

Thanks!
Gerard


----------



## les

Hi Gerard,
Yes £10 a set sent to Canada. £8 sent to UK addresses payable via PayPal.
I will send you my payment details via PM now.

Les.


gsullano said:


> ^^^
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> I cant PM as Im only a casual poster but a long time reader, but will you ship to Canada?
> 
> I notice you noted above no more than 10, but I just want to make sure.
> 
> Thanks!
> Gerard


----------



## barhopper146

Hi Les,

Like a few others, I can't send PM's yet... working on my post count lol.

Can you PM your details please? I would love to order some covers, they look fab


----------



## gsullano

Money sent.

Thanks again and look forward to cleaning up those ugly door handles.

Gerard


----------



## Carrera4s

Hi les, can you PM your details and I will get payment to you for the grab handle covers.
Cheers
C4s


----------



## les

2 Payments received and leather handle covers will be sent tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Thanks.
2 more PMs sent to the last 2 enquiries.
Anybody wishing to order these let me know ASAP. They are £8 a set sent to within the UK and £10 abroad. You get 2 covers and an easy to fit how to guide. No need to remove the handles or door cards so easy to fit.

Les.


----------



## Duggy

Can't wait to get them fitted


----------



## les

The 2 sets paid for have been posted today via first class post inc a set to Canada. Hope you both get them soon.


----------



## les

Another set paid for today and a set will be sent this afternoon.


----------



## les

Just got enough leather for a couple of more sets if anybody wants a set. Send me a PM if you want a set. Thanks.


----------



## Mazdaz76

Hi Les,

I've only joined today, but I'm interested in getting a set of your door handle covers...

If they are still available would you be able to PM me your details so I can arrange payment.

Cheers!
Darren


----------



## rabbitgtdguy

Nicely done!


----------



## les

PM sent. 



Mazdaz76 said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> I've only joined today, but I'm interested in getting a set of your door handle covers...
> 
> If they are still available would you be able to PM me your details so I can arrange payment.
> 
> Cheers!
> Darren


----------



## Carrera4s

Hi les can you PM me again as I didn't get the first one, cheers.

C4s


----------



## Duggy

Cheers Les,

Quality mate 

All arrived safely, just got to find time to fit them now :wink:

John


----------



## les

Duggy said:


> Cheers Les,
> 
> Quality mate
> 
> All arrived safely, just got to find time to fit them now :wink:
> 
> John


Find the time?? What 20 mins ... get em fitted and stop making excuses. :lol:


----------



## adamswifty

Hi Les,

I'm a recent member also, if still available can you PM me payment details, etc.


----------



## les

adamswifty said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> I'm a recent member also, if still available can you PM me payment details, etc.


PM with payment details sent.


----------



## Tagbartok

Hi Les. 
This must be the newer thread you referred to in answer to my question on the older one. 
Please can you PM me with Paypal payment details. 
£8 is a great price, they're selling on E**y for £19 for covers with Velcro fastening which I suspect would slip around. 
I want a set in black please. 
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Tagbartok

Good morning Les.
Thanks for the PM.
I've sent £8.50 via Paypal. I've calculated that the extra 50p should cover your seller fees. If not let me know ASAP.
The Paypal options when buying goods are more convenient and straightforward than gifting so it's worth it for small amounts.
I've ordered a pair in black.
I don't know if you do anything else in leather for the TT but I just replaced the rubber gear lever gaiter which was split, with a leather one from Ebay. It was well overpriced for what it is but looks brilliant!
I actually made a gear lever gaiter out of an old leather Audi baseball cap from an autojumble to fit my old Audi 90 20Valve it's that simple.
You could start a small cottage industry.
Just a thought :wink: 
Regards,
Steve


----------



## les

Tagbartok said:


> Good morning Les.
> Thanks for the PM.
> I've sent £8.50 via Paypal. I've calculated that the extra 50p should cover your seller fees. If not let me know ASAP.
> The Paypal options when buying goods are more convenient and straightforward than gifting so it's worth it for small amounts.
> I've ordered a pair in black.
> I don't know if you do anything else in leather for the TT but I just replaced the rubber gear lever gaiter which was split, with a leather one from Ebay. It was well overpriced for what it is but looks brilliant!
> I actually made a gear lever gaiter out of an old leather Audi baseball cap from an autojumble to fit my old Audi 90 20Valve it's that simple.
> You could start a small cottage industry.
> Just a thought :wink:
> Regards,
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Payment received and will be posting out your handle covers today or tomorrow at latest.
I only do the handle covers sorry.

Les.


----------



## tangapants

Hi,

Is this quattro pullhandle standard as i havent seen any others with this on?

cheers


----------



## les

tangapants said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this quattro pullhandle standard as i havent seen any others with this on?
> 
> cheers


Nope the alloy disc cover is a mod and it looks from the pic as if the handles been covered with something leather or PVC leather look.


----------



## les

I posted the handle covers this morning to the two people who paid me first class post.
Thanks. 

Only have enough leather for one more set until I buy some more leather so if anybody wants a set be quick.


----------



## BeeBee

Hi I'm interested in a set will send you a pm


----------



## les

BeeBee said:


> Hi I'm interested in a set will send you a pm


PM replied to with payment details.
Thanks.


----------



## Tagbartok

les said:


> I posted the handle covers this morning to the two people who paid me first class post.
> Thanks.
> 
> Only have enough leather for one more set until I buy some more leather so if anybody wants a set be quick.


Hi Les.
The leather covers arrived this morning along with your page of very comprehensive instructions. Just over 24 hours from payment to delivery is a truly fantastic service.
I'm going to fit them at the weekend so I'll let you know how I go on, although I can't foresee any problems.
Thanks very much.
Regards,
Steve


----------



## les

Tagbartok said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the handle covers this morning to the two people who paid me first class post.
> Thanks.
> 
> Only have enough leather for one more set until I buy some more leather so if anybody wants a set be quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les.
> The leather covers arrived this morning along with your page of very comprehensive instructions. Just over 24 hours from payment to delivery is a truly fantastic service.
> I'm going to fit them at the weekend so I'll let you know how I go on, although I can't foresee any problems.
> Thanks very much.
> Regards,
> Steve
Click to expand...

YVW Steve, I aim to get them posted if not the same day then the next working day mate. After that we are in the hands of the PO since changing my packaging I have had few problems. Just follow my instructions and you should have no problem fitting them.


----------



## ukmric1

Hi Les,
Another new member here would like to order can You pm with Payment details etc.
Many Thanks
Martin


----------



## les

Payment info sent. 



ukmric1 said:


> Hi Les,
> Another new member here would like to order can You pm with Payment details etc.
> Many Thanks
> Martin


----------



## ukmric1

Hi Les,
Thanks for pm paid tonight and included my address
thanks
Martin


----------



## les

ukmric1 said:


> Hi Les,
> Thanks for pm paid tonight and included my address
> thanks
> Martin


Got it Martin, will try and send a set out today if not tomorrow.


----------



## les

Had a run on these the last few weeks and ran out of leather. I ordered some more and collected it this afternoon. 

Anybody else want a set of genuine leather handle covers just £8 a set inc first class post to address's within the UK.

Easy to fit and I include an easy to fit guide. No need to remove door cards or handles (bit of a pain to remove) and are not fitted with bulky overlapping Velcro either like the eBay ones. These also look very OEM unlike the stitched and spiraling bulky ones for sale on eBay costing £22 a set delivered on there. 

I have sold many of these to very satisfied forum members.


----------



## slider955i

les said:


> Had a run on these the last few weeks and ran out of leather. I ordered some more and collected it this afternoon.
> 
> Anybody else want a set of genuine leather handle covers just £8 a set inc first class post to address's within the UK.
> 
> Easy to fit and I include an easy to fit guide. No need to remove door cards or handles (bit of a pain to remove) and are not fitted with bulky overlapping Velcro either like the eBay ones. These also look very OEM unlike the stitched and spiraling bulky ones for sale on eBay costing £22 a set delivered on there.
> 
> I have sold many of these to very satisfied forum members.


Hello les i want a set please

Please send me payment instructions etc

Many thanks inadvance carl


----------



## sambell46

Hi les I would like some of these. please can you pm the relevant details thanks
Sam


----------



## les

PMs sent to both the above.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Les,
Do you send to the States? Paypal? TIA!
John


----------



## les

QCOUPETT said:


> Les,
> Do you send to the States? Paypal? TIA!
> John


Yes I do but postage is extra of course A set posted to the USA will be £11


----------



## QCOUPETT

Les,
Perfect! Can u e-mail me your info for Paypal payment?
Thnx, John
[email protected]


----------



## Tagbartok

Hi Les.
I fitted the leather covers today and I have to say the result is better than I could have hoped.
I for once actually read the instructions and gathered the required tools together before starting. 
Your instructions are very clear, comprehensive and easy to follow which made fitting easy and hassle free.
Thanks very much indeed. 
Regards,
Steve


----------



## big_nige

hi, can you send your details to [email protected] i want a set


----------



## NJW

Hi Les!

I'd very much like a pair of these too please! [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## RyeQuattro

Hi Les

Could I order a set, my details are [email protected]. This is also my PayPal name if that is how you are paid.

Thanks I advance!

Alan


----------



## les

QCOUPETT said:


> Les,
> Perfect! Can u e-mail me your info for Paypal payment?
> Thnx, John
> [email protected]


John, I have PM'd you my Paypal details on here.


----------



## les

Hi Steve,
I am glad you are delighted with them mate and also pleased you found them so easy to fit. The instructions I have honed over the years to ensure they are as easy and as comprehensive as possible. Thank you for your kind words I appreciated it.

Les.



Tagbartok said:


> Hi Les.
> I fitted the leather covers today and I have to say the result is better than I could have hoped.
> I for once actually read the instructions and gathered the required tools together before starting.
> Your instructions are very clear, comprehensive and easy to follow which made fitting easy and hassle free.
> Thanks very much indeed.
> Regards,
> Steve


----------



## les

big_nige said:


> hi, can you send your details to [email protected] i want a set


PM sent to you on here with Payment details.


----------



## les

PM's sent to all those who have requested payment details on here guys.
Thanks

Les.


----------



## les

For those who paid me Friday Saturday and so far today I have posted your handle covers first class post guys.  
Thanks I hope you will all be very pleased with them. Would be good to see some before and after pic's if you can.


----------



## slider955i

les said:


> For those who paid me Friday Saturday and so far today I have posted your handle covers first class post guys.
> Thanks I hope you will all be very pleased with them. Would be good to see some before and after pic's if you can.


Many thanks les look fprward to recieving and fitting them


----------



## les

3 more sets posted out today.
1 set to the USA
1 set to Southern Ireland
1 set sent to within the UK would you believe.


----------



## slider955i

Just done mine thanks les


----------



## flipyer1979

Les

Could you PM me your Email address please as i would like to purchase some of these handle covers.

thanks

Neil


----------



## les

PM sent with payment details etc. 

Les.



flipyer1979 said:


> Les
> 
> Could you PM me your Email address please as i would like to purchase some of these handle covers.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Neil


----------



## thebluemax

les said:


> Nice job mate and I think you will agree not a difficult job to do at all and you don't even have to remove the handles to fit them.  BTW I make them to order at just £8 a pair inc first class P&P simple to follow fitting instructions. I must be mad :x


les. might have to reorder a set from you as I'v fitted mine but not happy, as I did it when it was too hot and the glue dried too quickly, resulting in bobbling that you can see through the leather.......so might have to rip them off later...bugger, my fault! :x :x


----------



## les

thebluemax said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job mate and I think you will agree not a difficult job to do at all and you don't even have to remove the handles to fit them.  BTW I make them to order at just £8 a pair inc first class P&P simple to follow fitting instructions. I must be mad :x
> 
> 
> 
> les. might have to reorder a set from you as I'v fitted mine but not happy, as I did it when it was too hot and the glue dried too quickly, resulting in bobbling that you can see through the leather.......so might have to rip them off later...bugger, my fault! :x :x
Click to expand...

PM sent mate.


----------



## RobLawlor

les said:


> 3 more sets posted out today.
> 1 set to the USA
> 1 set to Southern Ireland
> 1 set sent to within the UK would you believe.


guessing the irish one was mine :lol:

cheers les


----------



## les

RobLawlor said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more sets posted out today.
> 1 set to the USA
> 1 set to Southern Ireland
> 1 set sent to within the UK would you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> guessing the irish one was mine :lol:
> 
> cheers les
Click to expand...

Good guess :lol:


----------



## dwillard

Hi Les
I would like a pair of these too for my car. Please send your details etc to: [email protected]

Many Thanks,
Dave


----------



## les

PM sent on here Dave with requested details.



dwillard said:


> Hi Les
> I would like a pair of these too for my car. Please send your details etc to: [email protected]
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Dave


----------



## dwillard

Hi Les
Money sent and address also. Couldn't reply pm as not enabled on my account as yet.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Andy TT

Oh go on then, I'll have a set.

Woolworths gift vouchers ok with you Les?


----------



## les

dwillard said:


> Hi Les
> Money sent and address also. Couldn't reply pm as not enabled on my account as yet.
> Thanks
> Dave


Yep got it Dave a set will be on their way to you Wednesday mate.


----------



## les

Andy TT said:


> Oh go on then, I'll have a set.
> 
> Woolworths gift vouchers ok with you Les?


Na but Greenshield stamps will do nicely :wink:


----------



## QCOUPETT

Mine was the USA set- arrived yesterday. I hope to do the install this weekend.... Thanks Les!


----------



## les

QCOUPETT said:


> Mine was the USA set- arrived yesterday. I hope to do the install this weekend.... Thanks Les!


That was quick.  
BTW don't over do the contact adhesive and let it get blobby by over doing it as it could leave small bumps under the leather.

Lets see some of those before and after pic's guys.


----------



## les

Andy TT said:


> Oh go on then, I'll have a set.
> 
> Woolworths gift vouchers ok with you Les?


PM sent with payment details.


----------



## Bricktop

Hi could I have a pair please, could you pm me payment details .
Regards baz


----------



## Murraybmw

Hi Les!
If you have sufficient kits, could you possibly pm me details of payment etc please. What a difference it makes!

Thanks, Murray


----------



## les

PM's sent to you two guys above.


----------



## Bricktop

les said:


> PM's sent to you two guys above.


Payment sent regards Baz


----------



## les

Murray and Bricktop your handle covers were posted today at 2pm first class post.  
Cheers.


----------



## les

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Murraybmw

Thanks Les!
Arrived today and may I say what a quality piece of leather (x2) it is! Can't wait to fit them this weekend, your comprehensive instructions are much appreciated! Thanks for a brilliant service!

Regards,
Murray


----------



## les

Murraybmw said:


> Thanks Les!
> Arrived today and may I say what a quality piece of leather (x2) it is! Can't wait to fit them this weekend, your comprehensive instructions are much appreciated! Thanks for a brilliant service!
> 
> Regards,
> Murray


Thanks mate. Its not a difficult job at all and you you will have them fitted in no time. 
Some before and after pic's would be good.


----------



## Murraybmw

les said:


> Murraybmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Les!
> Arrived today and may I say what a quality piece of leather (x2) it is! Can't wait to fit them this weekend, your comprehensive instructions are much appreciated! Thanks for a brilliant service!
> 
> Regards,
> Murray
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Its not a difficult job at all and you you will have them fitted in no time.
> Some before and after pic's would be good.
Click to expand...

No problem, now I have figured out how to post photos! (still can't post photos with iPad!)


----------



## Bricktop

Thanks Les they have just arrived this morning


----------



## Bricktop

Bricktop said:


> Thanks Les they have just arrived this morning


Before 

And after


----------



## les

Bricktop said:


> Bricktop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Les they have just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> And after
Click to expand...

Very nice and what a difference they make to your handles and definitely help spruce up your interior.


----------



## Murraybmw

THANKS LES!!
Fitted this afternoon following your detailed instructions, except i used UHU all purpose glue. It is a contact type adhesive and all that was available in my village this morning! Still, it has worked well. The pull handles look good now, covering up 12 years worth of scratches!!

Thanks again,
Murray


----------



## les

Murraybmw said:


> THANKS LES!!
> Fitted this afternoon following your detailed instructions, except i used UHU all purpose glue. It is a contact type adhesive and all that was available in my village this morning! Still, it has worked well. The pull handles look good now, covering up 12 years worth of scratches!!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Murray


Nice one Murray glad you like them. 
All the reports back I get are very similar. You just don't know just what a difference the covers make until you have fitted them after looking at those tired scratched handles.


----------



## les

2 more sets paid for and posted first class post this afternoon but I guess it will be Monday now before they go.


----------



## Andy TT

Mine look great and it only took about fifteen minutes to do both handles. I had some flexible bonding and a bit of meth' hanging around, also had prodding and cutting tools handy but since I did a dummy run I found my pinkies/nails were all that was needed to get the finish looking good. Easy peasy.

Great mod and special thanks to Les for sharing and providing this for us all. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gapsonuk

I would like a set please Les


----------



## les

Gapsonuk said:


> I would like a set please Les


PM sent Henry.


----------



## les

Your handle covers were sent today at 4-45pm Henry via first class post.


----------



## oz_p

FINALLY fitted mine at the weekend, had them ages! They are a definite improvement as the my drivers side handle was a mess, cheers Les


----------



## 3648roe

Les any chance you could send me some details about the pull handles please

cost?
payment method?

Pictures people have posted look brill, great job


----------



## les

PM sent mate, 



3648roe said:


> Les any chance you could send me some details about the pull handles please
> 
> cost?
> payment method?
> 
> Pictures people have posted look brill, great job


----------



## GIB984

3648roe said:


> Les any chance you could send me some details about the pull handles please
> 
> cost?
> payment method?
> 
> Pictures people have posted look brill, great job


Me too Les please - sorry cant PM yet


----------



## les

GIB984 said:


> 3648roe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les any chance you could send me some details about the pull handles please
> 
> cost?
> payment method?
> 
> Pictures people have posted look brill, great job
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Les please - sorry cant PM yet
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## Jaylad

Being lazy and don't want to read 22 pages so sorry if this has been delt with but,
1 how do they fit ? Glue ?
2 do you have to take apart to do ?
3 can you get grey leather ?
4 how much and turn around time please ?
Thanks ;-)


----------



## les

Jaylad said:


> Being lazy and don't want to read 22 pages so sorry if this has been delt with but,
> 
> 1 how do they fit ? Glue ?
> I recommend Evo Stick Timebond adhesive but some have used double sided tape.
> 2 do you have to take apart to do ?
> Nope no need to remove the handles or the door cards.
> 3 can you get grey leather ?
> Sorry I only do black as its so difficult to match other colours like grey red and blue.
> 4 how much and turn around time please ?
> £8 a set paid to me via PayPal. They inc first class P&P and easy to fit instructions. I post them the same day or following day depending on the day and time you pay me. I send a notification when sent either on here or by PM.
> Thanks
> Your welcome


----------



## Jaylad

Thanks for the reply ;-)


----------



## les

Just a quick update to all.
I have sent a number of sets of handle covers out last week. I have bought more leather so if anybody wants a set (£8 posted inc easy to fit instructions with no need to remove them or the door cards) then drop me a line on here or via PM. I post often on the same day or if not then the following day. They make a good stocking filler.


----------



## les

2 more sets posted today. If anybody still wants some in time for Christmas be quick. See my ad in the parts for sale forum for further details or just ask.
Cheers and happy Christmas to all my readers.


----------



## Sean-f

Please pm me payment details I will have a set please they look great

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## les

PM sent.



Sean-f said:


> Please pm me payment details I will have a set please they look great
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## d5aul

Hi Les
I would like a set of these.
Bit of a coincidence, I hadnt seen your post but thought covering the handles in leather would be an ideal way to cover the tatty handles, I was only asking my parents yesterday if they had any spare black leather which they dont, so yours will be perfect.
Please PM me your paypal address & I'll send over the payment.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean-f

les said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sean-f said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please pm me payment details I will have a set please they look great
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Payment sent, Thanks


----------



## Travis199

Les can you pm me too please mate. Would like a set thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les

d5aul said:


> Hi Les
> I would like a set of these.
> Bit of a coincidence, I hadnt seen your post but thought covering the handles in leather would be an ideal way to cover the tatty handles, I was only asking my parents yesterday if they had any spare black leather which they dont, so yours will be perfect.
> Please PM me your paypal address & I'll send over the payment.
> Thanks in advance.


PM with details sent as requested.


----------



## d5aul

Thanks Les. PM received & payment sent.

Look forward to receiving them.


----------



## les

Another 3 sets sent out today to those who paid me yesterday guys.


----------



## kevbeans

Cheers , will be fitting mine when I get back from Berlin.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-90-MTN

Cheers Les, I'm sure my better half ordered mine yesterday. As they are stocking fillers I have to wait a few weeks to fit :-?

Sent from my Nexus 4 running Android 4.4 KitKat via http://www.Autoguide.com/mobile


----------



## les

Yes she did mate and they were posted today.  
Cheers.



K-90-MTN said:


> Cheers Les, I'm sure my better half ordered mine yesterday. As they are stocking fillers I have to wait a few weeks to fit :-?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 running Android 4.4 KitKat via http://www.Autoguide.com/mobile


----------



## les

Another 2 sets sent in the post today. I have enough leather for another 4 sets left after that it will most likely be after Christmas before I have any more. Just £8 a set inc P&P and easy to fit instructions. Make a good Christmas present and stocking filler.


----------



## mark21

PM sent


----------



## les

All PMs replied to and payments received. Handle covers will be posted out over the weekend.
Thanks.


----------



## Nitrojosh

I'll take a set please Les


----------



## Travis199

les said:


> All PMs replied to and payments received. Handle covers will be posted out over the weekend.
> Thanks.


Thanks mate


----------



## les

Nitrojosh said:


> I'll take a set please Les


PM sent.


----------



## chamberlaintt

Does anybody know if anywhere does aluminium grab handles??


----------



## WallaceTech

I might do mine this weekend i have loads of that 3m carbon stuff kicking around. When I send my dash off I'm going to do the bit under the steering wheel that gets scratched from your car key.


----------



## Travis199

WallaceTech said:


> I might do mine this weekend i have loads of that 3m carbon stuff kicking around. When I send my dash off I'm going to do the bit under the steering wheel that gets scratched from your car key.


Why don't you just do the drain washer mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaceTech

Travis199 said:


> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might do mine this weekend i have loads of that 3m carbon stuff kicking around. When I send my dash off I'm going to do the bit under the steering wheel that gets scratched from your car key.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just do the drain washer mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Whats the drain washer mod?


----------



## les

WallaceTech said:


> Travis199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might do mine this weekend i have loads of that 3m carbon stuff kicking around. When I send my dash off I'm going to do the bit under the steering wheel that gets scratched from your car key.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just do the drain washer mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the drain washer mod?
Click to expand...

You don't want to know. Lol.


----------



## les

Another 4 sets of handle covers posted this afternoon.


----------



## rgilchrist

Hi Les
If you are still doing the handle covers, I'd be interested in a set. Could you PM me the details?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## les

PM sent Rob.
These are just £8 a set with easy to fit instructions and inc first class P&P sent to within the UK.



rgilchrist said:


> Hi Les
> If you are still doing the handle covers, I'd be interested in a set. Could you PM me the details?
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


----------



## arichmond64

Hey Les, you should get some Grey and knock a load up, I'm sure you could get rid of them on here no problem.

How about if we get a list of people who want them, enough to make it worth your while?


----------



## les

arichmond64 said:


> Hey Les, you should get some Grey and knock a load up, I'm sure you could get rid of them on here no problem.
> 
> How about if we get a list of people who want them, enough to make it worth your while?


The problem with colours isn't colours themselves but getting the right shade match. However if there are enough wanting grey I would need say 10 orders to make it worthwhile then I will see what I can do.


----------



## arichmond64

les said:


> arichmond64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les, you should get some Grey and knock a load up, I'm sure you could get rid of them on here no problem.
> 
> How about if we get a list of people who want them, enough to make it worth your while?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with colours isn't colours themselves but getting the right shade match. However if there are enough wanting grey I would need say 10 orders to make it worthwhile then I will see what I can do.
Click to expand...

Ah yeh OK.

I was thinking though, the handles are already black, it's just making them leather which might not look right when the rest of the leather is grey.


----------



## les

arichmond64 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arichmond64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Les, you should get some Grey and knock a load up, I'm sure you could get rid of them on here no problem.
> 
> How about if we get a list of people who want them, enough to make it worth your while?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with colours isn't colours themselves but getting the right shade match. However if there are enough wanting grey I would need say 10 orders to make it worthwhile then I will see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeh OK.
> 
> I was thinking though, the handles are already black, it's just making them leather which might not look right when the rest of the leather is grey.
Click to expand...

This is true and I have had requests for other colours in particular red but its getting a match people would be happy with. We did get quite a good match for red and put some up on eBay so if anybody wants a red set same price £8 inc P&P we can do them for you. I might need to start a new thread for red ones however.


----------



## manikm

i do wonder how these handles get into these states.

i looked at one on Sunday, and it looked far worse than the pic in the first post of this thread, chunks out of it.

what can cause it, thumb rings, sovereign rings ???

also, massive chips out the paint in both handle recesses - that must be rings causing it.

the one i ended buying had none of these, just a few light scratches.


----------



## les

manikm said:


> i do wonder how these handles get into these states.
> 
> i looked at one on Sunday, and it looked far worse than the pic in the first post of this thread, chunks out of it.
> 
> what can cause it, thumb rings, sovereign rings ???
> 
> also, massive chips out the paint in both handle recesses - that must be rings causing it.
> 
> the one i ended buying had none of these, just a few light scratches.


The worst damage is often caused by diamond engagement rings. Good enough reason not to get engage mew thinks. :wink:


----------



## Stace'sTT

Hi,

Would you be able to send me some details of the covers and how to purchase. These look like a solution to the only part of the interior which let's my TT down.

Thanks

Staceyx


----------



## huddott

Hi Les,

As a newbie I'm not able to PM you but would like to order a pair of door pulls, could you let me know how I go about it please. Thanks.


----------



## les

PM sent.


huddott said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> As a newbie I'm not able to PM you but would like to order a pair of door pulls, could you let me know how I go about it please. Thanks.


----------



## les

PM sent.


Stace'sTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you be able to send me some details of the covers and how to purchase. These look like a solution to the only part of the interior which let's my TT down.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Staceyx


----------



## AaronWhite

Me too please les, details please


----------



## huddott

Thanks for PM Les, paypal payment made , still cant PM you back.


----------



## les

I have more leather guys so if you want a set £8-50p inc postage to within the UK. Come with easy to fit instructions.


----------



## nataliejade

I would like some to please


----------



## rennspeed

Hi, Les.

I can't PM you because I just registered but maybe you can help me here.

I am located in the US. Will you ship? If so what is the additional cost?

On a side note all the images of your door grab leather kit have been replaced with an "Image Shack" frog. so I'm not exactly sure what I'm buying (I'm assuming all the glowing feedback can't be wrong 

Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing back.

Regards,

Renn


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Just to keep the love going, I fitted Les's handle covers (they are very thin black leather cut to the correct shape so you can attach them with contact adhesive cement) about 18 months ago & they are still looking excellent + are mellowing in with the car really nicely. OEM at 10 years old looks really horrible + dates the car, Les's covers make the car look like (nearly) new.

I've spent approx £20,000 on mods & I'd still say this is the best one I did, ignoring the financial cost!

ps I'm not on commission or related.


----------



## basky

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Just to keep the love going, I fitted Les's handle covers (they are very thin black leather cut to the correct shape so you can attach them with contact adhesive cement) about 18 months ago & they are still looking excellent + are mellowing in with the car really nicely. OEM at 10 years old looks really horrible + dates the car, Les's covers make the car look like (nearly) new.
> 
> I've spent approx £20,000 on mods & I'd still say this is the best one I did, ignoring the financial cost!
> 
> ps I'm not on commission or related.


 My Cover Idea matey, should have pattern'd them. :wink:

PS still think they look and feel better using double sided sponge tape. Mine have been on over 5 years now and never budged  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145244


----------



## les

Hi Renn,
I will have to guestimate the shipping to the US but it shouldn't be too much more ....I hope. The cost fo the leather handle covers sent to addresses within the UK is £8-50p so I guess another £2 should cover it. I will leave you to do the exchange rate :lol: 
Payment via PayPal 
Don't forget to send me your full name and address.

Regards

Les.

PS I will PM you my PayPal details now.



rennspeed said:


> Hi, Les.
> 
> I can't PM you because I just registered but maybe you can help me here.
> 
> I am located in the US. Will you ship? If so what is the additional cost?
> 
> On a side note all the images of your door grab leather kit have been replaced with an "Image Shack" frog. so I'm not exactly sure what I'm buying (I'm assuming all the glowing feedback can't be wrong
> 
> Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing back.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Renn


----------



## les

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Just to keep the love going, I fitted Les's handle covers (they are very thin black leather cut to the correct shape so you can attach them with contact adhesive cement) about 18 months ago & they are still looking excellent + are mellowing in with the car really nicely. OEM at 10 years old looks really horrible + dates the car, Les's covers make the car look like (nearly) new.
> 
> I've spent approx £20,000 on mods & I'd still say this is the best one I did, ignoring the financial cost!
> 
> ps I'm not on commission or related.


Your far too kind    
Thank you all the same and glad you are delighted with them. 

PS re commission


----------



## les

basky said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep the love going, I fitted Les's handle covers (they are very thin black leather cut to the correct shape so you can attach them with contact adhesive cement) about 18 months ago & they are still looking excellent + are mellowing in with the car really nicely. OEM at 10 years old looks really horrible + dates the car, Les's covers make the car look like (nearly) new.
> 
> I've spent approx £20,000 on mods & I'd still say this is the best one I did, ignoring the financial cost!
> 
> ps I'm not on commission or related.
> 
> 
> 
> My Cover Idea matey, should have pattern'd them. :wink:
> 
> PS still think they look and feel better using double sided sponge tape. Mine have been on over 5 years now and never budged  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145244
Click to expand...

Yeah but you were charging far too much :lol: 
Yeah I admit it was your original idea so kudos to you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Am but a poor pensioner now robbed by this government scraping to subsidise people who run TTs :roll:


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Les you have PM


----------



## basky

My Cover Idea matey, should have pattern'd them. :wink:

PS still think they look and feel better using double sided sponge tape. Mine have been on over 5 years now and never budged  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145244[/quote]

Yeah but you were charging far too much :lol: 
Yeah I admit it was your original idea so kudos to you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Am but a poor pensioner now robbed by this government scraping to subsidise people who run TTs :roll:[/quote]

Good on you Les for keeping this going :wink: Funny I was looking round a TT the other month and it had a set of leather grab handles on it! and made me laugh  I wonder what ever happened to your black beauty matey?


----------



## les

basky said:


> Good on you Les for keeping this going :wink: Funny I was looking round a TT the other month and it had a set of leather grab handles on it! and made me laugh  I wonder what ever happened to your black beauty matey?


Cheers mate.

Well I know the guy who bought it was a kind of dealer and wanted some of the parts off my car for his own TT and swapped them over then I guess he will have sold it on or maybe he broke it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

TomBorehamUK said:


> Les you have PM


PM replied too.


----------



## matt9407

Hi Les, I can't PM yet, please could you PM me with details for the Handle covers please? id like to buy some


----------



## les

matt9407 said:


> Hi Les, I can't PM yet, please could you PM me with details for the Handle covers please? id like to buy some


Hi am just out of hospital after an operation and will not be able to make any for a week or 2. I will contact you when I am feeling better. Hope you can wait and understand.
Cheers.


----------



## spen

Get well soon Les. :wink:


----------



## spen

Double post fail


----------



## ikeaaxel

Send me a pm when your feeling better. Would love a set for mine. Cheers


----------



## les

Cheers Spen,
I will contact you guys about the handle covers as soon as I am up to making them again.


----------



## matt9407

No problem Les, get well soon


----------



## christopherr

Another one who'd like a set when you're feeling up to it please  Recover well!


----------



## les

christopherr said:


> Another one who'd like a set when you're feeling up to it please  Recover well!


OK will revisit the thread once I am feeling up to making them in a week or so and will contact you all with my details.


----------



## admur

Hey Les, can you add me to the waiting list please - get well soon!


----------



## les

Given it's some weeks since I replied to this thread guys am now fit and able to start making these once again so if you still want a set make yourself known and I will send you my PayPal payment details.

The price is £8-50p a set inc full easy to fit instructions with no need to remove door cards or handles. I recommend that these are glued around your handles using Evo-Stick timebond contact adhesive which you supply. Some have used double sided tape to secure then in place the choice is yours.

Les.


----------



## axe1986

les said:


> Given it's some weeks since I replied to this thread guys am now fit and able to start making these once again so if you still want a set make yourself known and I will send you my PayPal payment details.
> 
> The price is £8-50p a set inc full easy to fit instructions with no need to remove door cards or handles. I recommend that these are glued around your handles using Evo-Stick timebond contact adhesive which you supply. Some have used double sided tape to secure then in place the choice is yours.
> 
> Les.


How nice a fit are these once done? mine are looking tatty so would like some but would like to see a set on, the pics in this thread are too old to view i think.


----------



## admur

Cheers Les, got PM will send payment now. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## les

axe1986 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given it's some weeks since I replied to this thread guys am now fit and able to start making these once again so if you still want a set make yourself known and I will send you my PayPal payment details.
> 
> The price is £8-50p a set inc full easy to fit instructions with no need to remove door cards or handles. I recommend that these are glued around your handles using Evo-Stick timebond contact adhesive which you supply. Some have used double sided tape to secure then in place the choice is yours.
> 
> Les.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice a fit are these once done? mine are looking tatty so would like some but would like to see a set on, the pics in this thread are too old to view i think.
Click to expand...

I will leave it to others to tell you but they are considered as looking very OEM. Can't find my pic's ae the mo but perhaps those who have fitted theirs will be able to post some sorry.


----------



## les

admur said:


> Cheers Les, got PM will send payment now. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


No sign of it so far mate at 8-20pm :?


----------



## admur

Done and sent you a PM (did you get it?)


----------



## les

admur said:


> Done and sent you a PM (did you get it?)


Yep and PM replied too. Thanks.


----------



## matzo

Hi Les

I dont have ability to PM yet, I would also like some black leather door pull covers.

Please email me the details so that I can order and pay.

[email protected]

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## les

matzo said:


> Hi Les
> 
> I dont have ability to PM yet, I would also like some black leather door pull covers.
> 
> Please email me the details so that I can order and pay.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,
PM with details sent.

Cheers
Les.


----------



## matt9407

Hi Les I would like a set of these. Please PM me the payment details and I will pay asap


----------



## les

matt9407 said:


> Hi Les I would like a set of these. Please PM me the payment details and I will pay asap


PM sent.


----------



## crono35

Can you ship to the US? I'd definitely like a set... can't believe I hadn't seen this thread earlier. I just posted asking about how to fix the door pulls.


----------



## les

crono35 said:


> Can you ship to the US? I'd definitely like a set... can't believe I hadn't seen this thread earlier. I just posted asking about how to fix the door pulls.


I can do. Will PM you now.


----------



## matzo

Hi Les

Got your PM but still cant reply.

I have sent you payment for one set of door pull covers via paypal, and quoted the delivery address in my paypal
transaction. If you need anything else pm me again. Many thanks, really looking forward to getting these.

Matt


----------



## les

matzo said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Got your PM but still cant reply.
> 
> I have sent you payment for one set of door pull covers via paypal, and quoted the delivery address in my paypal
> transaction. If you need anything else pm me again. Many thanks, really looking forward to getting these.
> 
> Matt


Got it cheer. Will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## les

All those who have paid me. The handle covers will be sent tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## yarmon1

Hi Les, I could not see the pictures from the original post, can you email them to me . [email protected] Cheers Ray


----------



## les

yarmon1 said:


> Hi Les, I could not see the pictures from the original post, can you email them to me . [email protected] Cheers Ray


Here's one fitted.








and a few more.


















a before pic.









Please be aware leather is a natural skin and they do vary from set to set but I try to match each handle cover as best I can.


----------



## les

All handle covers posted today either air mail for USA or 2nd class UK.
Cheers guys and girls.
Les.


----------



## SimonR1977

Hi Les, are you still doing the handle covers?


----------



## les

SimonR1977 said:


> Hi Les, are you still doing the handle covers?


Yep I make them to order £8-50p inc first class postage, payment via PayPal.


----------



## pezzzer1975

les said:


> SimonR1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les, are you still doing the handle covers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I make them to order £8-50p inc first class postage, payment via PayPal.
Click to expand...

Hi Les, il Defo take a set if its ok, I cant PM yet but if you pm me the details that wld be great. Thanks again


----------



## bbbenzal

les said:


> SimonR1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les, are you still doing the handle covers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I make them to order £8-50p inc first class postage, payment via PayPal.
Click to expand...

I'm up for a set

Matt


----------



## SimonR1977

Hi Les, I'll also take a set if its ok, I cant PM yet but if you pm me your details that would be excellent. Thanks in advance


----------



## les

All handle covers ordered over the last 2 days posted today first class post.
Cheers.
Les.


----------



## les

I have enough leather for another 2 sets perhaps 3 leather pull handle covers. After which it will be sometime before I can get some more leather so if you are interested they are just £8-50-p a set inc first class postage, easy to fit instructions plus there is no need to remove handles and door cards which can be a pain. These are simply wrapped round your handles and glued into place using something like Evo-stick time bond (recommended) or if you prefer double sided tape. Payment via PayPal.


----------



## arichmond64

Anyone able to get these in the grey leather?


----------



## les

arichmond64 said:


> Anyone able to get these in the grey leather?


2 problems I have encountered with colours other than black.
1/ Colour matching is a lot more difficult.
2/ Not enough people wanting other colours.
I did at one time offer red but I think I sold one set. 
Sorry.


----------



## arichmond64

Ah OK.

To be fair, I could just use black ones, as the handles are actually black anyway.

Anyone use the black ones with their grey leather?


----------



## les

arichmond64 said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> To be fair, I could just use black ones, as the handles are actually black anyway.
> 
> Anyone use the black ones with their grey leather?


Well I have sold loads of black leather covers to call colours of interiors that's all I can say really.


----------



## simonwilko

*


----------



## les

Am away for a few days will contact on my return.


----------



## G60Monkey

Are you still doing these? Quite interested.


----------



## les

G60Monkey said:


> Are you still doing these? Quite interested.


Yes I do them to order.


----------



## G60Monkey

Great stuff, let me know your paypal and I'll send you the cash


----------



## nelson1976

Have used these myself, makes such a difference to battered door handles, great little product


----------



## les

nelson1976 said:


> Have used these myself, makes such a difference to battered door handles, great little product


Glad they make a difference. Cheers.


----------



## les

G60Monkey said:


> Great stuff, let me know your paypal and I'll send you the cash


PM sent.


----------



## les

More quality leather purchased if anybody else would like a set, just £8-50p inc first class postage and easy to fit instructions. No need to remove your door cards or handles these are wrapped around and glued to your existing handles and make a world of difference to the fresh new look. 
Here's a pic of one fitted.


----------



## spikey120585

Hi les are you still doing the door handle covers?

Thanks Steve.


----------



## les

spikey120585 said:


> Hi les are you still doing the door handle covers?
> 
> Thanks Steve.


I am Steve yes. as above.


----------



## les

Just one more set left until I buy in more leather guys so if you want them be quick. £8-50p inc first class postage to within the UK. Comes with easy to fit instructions, no need to remove door cards or handles.


----------



## les

All sold now but hope to buy more leather in the next day or so and have more for sale by the weekend.


----------



## jnijboer

Hi Les,

Not able to PM you, but I am interested in a pair of these. Could you send me a message once you're ready to to ship again?

Jan


----------



## les

jnijboer said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Not able to PM you, but I am interested in a pair of these. Could you send me a message once you're ready to to ship again?
> 
> Jan


Sure Jan, I have PMd you now. I am hoping to have more by the end of the week. Thanks


----------



## les

Mk1 leather door pull handle covers now back in stock. Just £8-50p a pair inc P&P sent to within the UK. Includes first class post and easy to fit instructions. No need to remove the door cards or handles. Glued around existing handles or you can use double sided tape. Quality leather. Hundreds sold.


----------



## 1066cm

Hi Les, I can't pm you as I've only just signed up. Can you pm me payment instructions for the door handles please? Thanks


----------



## les

1066cm said:


> Hi Les, I can't pm you as I've only just signed up. Can you pm me payment instructions for the door handles please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## NehhhDan

Hi Les, are you still doing the door pull covers? Thanks.


----------



## Benwaa

NehhhDan said:


> Hi Les, are you still doing the door pull covers? Thanks.


I'm hoping exactly the same thing


----------



## les

Yes guys I am. I make them to order. £8-50p Inc postage to UK addresses £11 the rest of the world. Complete with easy to fit instructions. No need to remove the handles to find them either. Anybody wanting a set PM me.


----------



## Benwaa

Seems I've not year gathered enough posts to pm you yet les, is there an email or does it work if you pm me?


----------



## les

Benwaa said:


> Seems I've not year gathered enough posts to pm you yet les, is there an email or does it work if you pm me?


Am.not out at the moment but can PM you tomorrow if not later on


----------



## Benwaa

les said:


> Benwaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I've not year gathered enough posts to pm you yet les, is there an email or does it work if you pm me?
> 
> 
> 
> Am.not out at the moment but can PM you tomorrow if not later on
Click to expand...

Thanks les  no massive rush, so whenever you can is fine


----------



## Teamspirit

Hi total newbie on here, Les can you tell me more please about the handle repairs?


----------



## pc759

Les I'd like a pair soul black
I can't pm you as I new too
Would you pm me please 
Paul


----------



## les

OK Guys I only do black and will PM the 3 of you with details now.


----------



## les

All 3 PMs sent.


----------



## brianmcc51

Les

I would like a set of these, could you PM me detalis please

Thanks Brian


----------



## Benwaa

les said:


> All 3 PMs sent.


Thanks les! just sent my payment over  looking forward to receiving these!


----------



## les

Benwaa said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 PMs sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks les! just sent my payment over  looking forward to receiving these!
Click to expand...

Received and replied to your payment and message.


----------



## NehhhDan

Could you PM me with payment details too?

Thanks!


----------



## les

NehhhDan said:


> Could you PM me with payment details too?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## brianmcc51

Les Not sure if this is right, but could you PM me payment details 
Thanks Brian


----------



## les

brianmcc51 said:


> Les Not sure if this is right, but could you PM me payment details
> Thanks Brian


Yes not a problem I have PMd you.


----------



## brianmcc51

Many thanks, payment and details sent


----------



## les

brianmcc51 said:


> Many thanks, payment and details sent


Received. Thanks.


----------



## les

PaulCadman
Ben Walthew
Brian cCullough

Your handle covers were all sent this afternoon second via class postage guys.


----------



## Benwaa

les said:


> PaulCadman
> Ben Walthew
> Brian cCullough
> 
> Your handle covers were all sent this afternoon second via class postage guys.


lol! I'd forgotten about those for the past day, thanks les! Will let
You know when mine have arrived


----------



## brianmcc51

les said:


> PaulCadman
> Ben Walthew
> Brian cCullough
> 
> Your handle covers were all sent this afternoon second via class postage guys.


Covers received many thanks


----------



## les

brianmcc51 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> PaulCadman
> Ben Walthew
> Brian cCullough
> 
> Your handle covers were all sent this afternoon second via class postage guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Covers received many thanks
Click to expand...

Your welcome, Just read and follow the instructions and you can't go wrong. Simple to fit and makes a hell of a difference to how those tired scratched handles look.


----------



## Benwaa

got mine too, thanks les. offered them up the other day and they're pretty much perfectly sized, consdiering taking the handles off to do them for a very snug fit as i need to remove the door cards anyway  then i got fulll of cold and haven't done anything more haha. anyway, thanks again!


----------



## les

Benwaa said:


> got mine too, thanks les. offered them up the other day and they're pretty much perfectly sized, consdiering taking the handles off to do them for a very snug fit as i need to remove the door cards anyway  then i got fulll of cold and haven't done anything more haha. anyway, thanks again!


I have fitted quite a number of my covers for people and always got a snug fit as they would testify but of course, if you have to remove your door cards anyway then sure remove the handles and cover them. I can assure you however if you follow my easy to fit instructions there is no reason why you should not get a nice snug fit.

One of my covers I fitted. Cost just £8-50p delivered.










Ones you can buy on eBay, cost £32 posted. Baggy at the bottom and loose fitting.










You decide.


----------



## Benwaa

Yours are going on no matter what  I just don't trust myself to push the edges in without potentially ruining the leather bit is all, so whilst the cards are off, may aswell do it that way instead was my thinking


----------



## les

Benwaa said:


> Yours are going on no matter what  I just don't trust myself to push the edges in without potentially ruining the leather bit is all, so whilst the cards are off, may aswell do it that way instead was my thinking


Na easy, you only push the leather under if you have a gap to do so the rest you can just trim easily enough with a sharp craft knife if needed.


----------



## les

Ho! dear another £32 worth of baggy covers. 22 sold of these so somebody must like them :roll:


----------



## daz8161

Im interested in a pair but cant PM. How can I buy?


----------



## les

daz8161 said:


> Im interested in a pair but cant PM. How can I buy?


PM sent.


----------



## daz8161

les said:


> daz8161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im interested in a pair but cant PM. How can I buy?
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.
Click to expand...

Payment sent


----------



## les

daz8161 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daz8161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im interested in a pair but cant PM. How can I buy?
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Payment sent
Click to expand...

Posted this afternoon 2nd class.


----------



## whoopsie

Hi Les. Could you PM me as I would like a set. Thanks!


----------



## les

whoopsie said:


> Hi Les. Could you PM me as I would like a set. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## les

I have just taken delivery of a quantity of the finest supple leather I have yet managed to buy. The best leather you can buy is clothing quality thin leather. This kind of leather doesn't come up for sale very often and I have been lucky to source some. Get them while you can.


----------



## stuevans

les said:


> I have just taken delivery of a quantity of the finest supple leather I have yet managed to buy. The best leather you can buy is clothing quality thin leather. This kind of leather doesn't come up for sale very often and I have been lucky to source some. Get them while you can.


I can't PM, but please could you message me? I'm keen for a pair (black) of your new quality items!

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## les

stuevans said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken delivery of a quantity of the finest supple leather I have yet managed to buy. The best leather you can buy is clothing quality thin leather. This kind of leather doesn't come up for sale very often and I have been lucky to source some. Get them while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't PM, but please could you message me? I'm keen for a pair (black) of your new quality items!
> 
> Thanks,
> Stu
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## SiW

les said:


> stuevans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken delivery of a quantity of the finest supple leather I have yet managed to buy. The best leather you can buy is clothing quality thin leather. This kind of leather doesn't come up for sale very often and I have been lucky to source some. Get them while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't PM, but please could you message me? I'm keen for a pair (black) of your new quality items!
> 
> Thanks,
> Stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent.
Click to expand...

Can you PM me details too 

Simon


----------



## daz8161

Payment sent [/quote]

Posted this afternoon 2nd class.[/quote]

Hi mine haven't arrived yet?


----------



## les

daz8161 said:


> Payment sent


Posted this afternoon 2nd class.[/quote]

Hi mine haven't arrived yet?[/quote]

Bugger, If they have not arrived by Monday contact me again and I will send you another set out.


----------



## murph

Hi Les, any chance you could send me a pm, thanks


----------



## les

murph said:


> Hi Les, any chance you could send me a pm, thanks


 PM sent


----------



## les

murph said:


> Hi Les, any chance you could send me a pm, thanks


Got your payment but need your address.


----------



## Bigharty

Hi les Could I get a set of your covers please. Pm me. Cheers


----------



## djscoventry

Are you still selling these, Les? I'm very keen 

Dan


----------



## djscoventry

Any plans to address the tatty handbrake? Would be awesome!


----------



## 777HAM

This post reply has reminded me, I got a pair of these ages ago and they are a great fit and look good.

Thank you Les!


----------



## les

djscoventry said:


> Any plans to address the tatty handbrake? Would be awesome!


No sorry


----------



## les

777HAM said:


> This post reply has reminded me, I got a pair of these ages ago and they are a great fit and look good.
> 
> Thank you Les!


Y V W mate glad you like them.


----------



## les

djscoventry said:


> Are you still selling these, Les? I'm very keen
> 
> Dan


Yes Dan, I will PM you,


----------



## les

More leather purchased today so if anybody wants a set PM me for details.


----------



## BAUA13BKD

Hello, I'm a new member so cannot pm you. I'd like a set of door pull covers please. Are you happy to contact me?
Thanks Brady


----------



## les

BAUA13BKD said:


> Hello, I'm a new member so cannot pm you. I'd like a set of door pull covers please. Are you happy to contact me?
> Thanks Brady


Am away at the moment but will PM you in a couple of days Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## BAUA13BKD

Many thanks indeed.

Regards

Brady


----------



## nickj2018

Hey les would you be able to pm me, just got a TT that could really use a set of these covers!


----------



## les

nickj2018 said:


> Hey les would you be able to pm me, just got a TT that could really use a set of these covers!


Yeah sure, will PM you now.


----------



## po54

Hi Les can you also pm me so I can purchase a set pls. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister

Same here Les I need a set, I'm on holiday in Thailand at present but Home on Sunday, can you PM me with details please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homz

Would I also be able to get a set please Les?


----------



## les

All Pms sent and replied to. To those who have paid me I have posted your handle covers this morning.
Cheers guys


----------



## V555

les said:


> All Pms sent and replied to. To those who have paid me I have posted your handle covers this morning.
> Cheers guys


Hi,

I have just got a Roadster where the doorhandles are in a very poor state, how much would I be looking at for a set of these covers?


----------



## les

TTRoadsterDerby said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Pms sent and replied to. To those who have paid me I have posted your handle covers this morning.
> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just got a Roadster where the doorhandles are in a very poor state, how much would I be looking at for a set of these covers?
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Dorttmnd

Hi Les
I am looking for a black set.

Thanks


----------



## po54

les said:


> All Pms sent and replied to. To those who have paid me I have posted your handle covers this morning.
> Cheers guys


Got mine Les, Cheers


----------



## les

po54 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Pms sent and replied to. To those who have paid me I have posted your handle covers this morning.
> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine Les, Cheers
Click to expand...

YVW now get them fitted  Very easy to do just follow the instructions and put a pic up before and after as they do make a hell of a difference to those old tried scratched door pulls.


----------



## Pukmeister

Paypal payment sent and a PM with my postal address, many thanks.


----------



## les

Pukmeister said:


> Paypal payment sent and a PM with my postal address, many thanks.


A set is already in the post to you. Thanks.


----------



## Pukmeister

les said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal payment sent and a PM with my postal address, many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> A set is already in the post to you. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Now thats what I call customer service.

If Carlsberg made pull handles.......


----------



## les

Pukmeister said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal payment sent and a PM with my postal address, many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> A set is already in the post to you. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now thats what I call customer service.
> 
> If Carlsberg made pull handles.......
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## les

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Blimey you're back! Hope all's well?

I'll have a set of black ones, as close in grain to the door cards as possible please.


----------



## ttroy225

les said:


> Anymore for anymore?


Hi Les .. I could well be interested but can't see the pics.


----------



## les

When fitted they look like this, very neat and tidy, easy to fit, you dont have to remove the door cards or handles

Hi Les .. I could well be interested but can't see the pics.[/quote]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Payment sent [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## les

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Payment sent [smiley=dude.gif]


Received and posted today first class. Cheers.


----------



## QCOUPETT

Les-
Have you ever done the same for the parking brake handle? Mine is pretty rough, could use a spruce up.
Thanks,
John


----------



## les

QCOUPETT said:


> Les-
> Have you ever done the same for the parking brake handle? Mine is pretty rough, could use a spruce up.
> Thanks,
> John


Sorry John I don't, You can buy them on eBay like this one.


----------



## Allspeed

The handbrake ones are pretty ugly


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Cheers Les - the arrived today and a great match for the door cards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Cheers Les - the arrived today and a great match for the door cards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Glad they arrived OK. Now get em fitted and take some before and after pic's and put on here as this thread is pic light :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

les said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Les - the arrived today and a great match for the door cards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they arrived OK. Now get em fitted and take some before and after pic's and put on here as this thread is pic light :lol:
Click to expand...

Will do! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Les - the arrived today and a great match for the door cards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they arrived OK. Now get em fitted and take some before and after pic's and put on here as this thread is pic light :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## cal

Hi Les,

I'm a new member so can't pm you. I'd like a set of door pull covers please.
Hope you can send it to France .
Cal

Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## les

cal said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> I'm a new member so can't pm you. I'd like a set of door pull covers please.
> Hope you can send it to France .
> Cal
> 
> Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


Seems I can't PM you which I usually am able too with new members for some reason but not sure why. I know yoh can't PM me but I should be able to PM you. Hmmmm. Anybody know why I can't PM him?


----------



## HOGG

les said:


> cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les,
> 
> I'm a new member so can't pm you. I'd like a set of door pull covers please.
> Hope you can send it to France .
> Cal
> 
> Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I can't PM you which I usually am able too with new members for some reason but not sure why. I know yoh can't PM me but I should be able to PM you. Hmmmm. Anybody know why I can't PM him?
Click to expand...

I can message him

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## les

Sorted now and PMd you.


----------



## cal

Thanks Les
Payment done with paypal.

Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cal

Thanks Les.
Arrived today.

Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## les

cal said:


> Thanks Les.
> Arrived today.
> 
> Your very welcome.
> 
> Envoyé de mon CMR-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bluenoze

cant PM you Les, would like to see a set of these? Can you PM me?


----------



## Mrben333333

Hi how can I order s set of pull handle covers ? Thanks


----------



## silkman

Not sure if its the best place to post but I'm after some black perforated leather to do steering wheel, handbrake and door pulls. Anyone has any idea where to buy online some *decent * (=automotive) leather? I'm gonna have a try and do the work myself...


----------



## les

silkman said:


> Not sure if its the best place to post but I'm after some black perforated leather to do steering wheel, handbrake and door pulls. Anyone has any idea where to buy online some *decent * (=automotive) leather? I'm gonna have a try and do the work myself...


No it's not. Start your own thread spammer :lol:


----------



## les

All PMs sent. If anybody else would like a set post me on here or via PM. Thanks.


----------



## Allspeed

Les you ever done the same for handbrakes? Mine looks so scruffy


----------



## les

Sorry I only do the handle covers


----------



## McPikie

Allspeed said:


> Les you ever done the same for handbrakes? Mine looks so scruffy


I did my handbrake one myself. It wasn't too hard of a job. Have a look in the "today I" thread

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9180849


----------



## dbcool

Hi Les
are you still doing hr replacement hand pulls - could i get some ?


----------



## les

dbcool said:


> Hi Les
> are you still doing hr replacement hand pulls - could i get some ?


Certainly, I make them to order. I will PM you details.


----------



## les

dbcool said:


> Hi Les
> are you still doing hr replacement hand pulls - could i get some ?


Certainly, I make them to order. I will PM you details later as am.out at the moment


----------



## Silver923

Les, sent you a PM, thanks


----------



## Silver923

Les, thanks, sent PayPal today.


----------



## les

Silver923 said:


> Les, thanks, sent PayPal today.


Go it bob. Will be sent tomorrow.
Cheers
Les.


----------



## Superjuz23

If you could pm me your email that would be great, would like to order a set. Ta


----------



## Superjuz23

Money sent


----------



## les

Bob, Robert and Justin. Handle covers all sent this morning. 
Cheers
Les.


----------



## Silver923

Thanks, Les!


----------



## les

Silver923 said:


> Thanks, Les!


Your very welcome, I hope you get them.sooner than later.


----------



## les

Anybody else interested in a set of these leather Mk1 door pull handles in black only sorry?


----------



## JDC

I am interested, if they are still available.


----------



## davebowk

I would like some, but i don't know if i can send PM's yet. Whats the post count for this?


----------



## les

I have PMd both you guys above. 
I make these handel covers to order.
Cheers.


----------



## JDC

PP sent. Cheers!


----------



## les

Will the guy who paid me via the PayPal name of Amstrong-White in New Zealand please contact me. Cheers.


----------



## davebowk

Cheers Les, fitted and look nice.


----------



## les

davebowk said:


> Cheers Les, fitted and look nice.


Yep they certainly make a big difference from the scratched and tired old hard rubber originals and look OME. Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## paulcall

Les, hope you are well and still doing the door handles, I have managed to ruin my nearly new looking one on the passenger side, filling up the car seat and not realising it was rubbing the handle. I am new to the forum and have no idea how it works. Do I get a message, failing that I am [email protected].
Many thanks
Paul


----------



## les

paulcall said:


> Les, hope you are well and still doing the door handles, I have managed to ruin my nearly new looking one on the passenger side, filling up the car seat and not realising it was rubbing the handle. I am new to the forum and have no idea how it works. Do I get a message, failing that I am [email protected].
> Many thanks
> Paul


I have sent you a PM


----------



## paulcall

Les
I ruined the originals and need your replacements, many thanks, Paul


----------



## les

Payment details sent via PM 
Cheers.



paulcall said:


> Les
> I ruined the originals and need your replacements, many thanks, Paul


----------



## Championrabbit

I'd like a pair if they are still available? I can't PM yet I don't think...


----------



## les

Championrabbit said:


> I'd like a pair if they are still available? I can't PM yet I don't think...


PM sent


----------



## Championrabbit

Sent to you via Paypal just now! Thanks! Very excited!


----------



## les

Championrabbit said:


> Sent to you via Paypal just now! Thanks! Very excited!


Got it will.post over the weekend.


----------



## les

Championrabbit said:


> Sent to you via Paypal just now! Thanks! Very excited!


Posted this afternoon first class.
Cheers.


----------



## fatty225

Looks great!

I would very much like to order a pair as well, thank you


----------



## les

fatty225 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I would very much like to order a pair as well, thank you


PM sent


----------



## fatty225

Thanks you @les! I can't reply to PM's yet on this board, but can you send price with shipping to Denmark, please?



les said:


> fatty225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> I would very much like to order a pair as well, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent
Click to expand...


----------



## les

Still making these to order guys so if interested they are £11-50 posted to addresses within the UK ROTW £13-50. Come with easy to fit instructions with no need to remove your door cards, you just fit them in situ. 
Cheers
Les.
ĺ


----------



## les

More available guys.


----------



## MerlinBV

les said:


> More available guys.


Yes pls Les. Would you be kind enough to PM pls. Newbie member. Thanks, James.


----------



## culver10

What is the current price for a set of these?


----------

